# ALL Please Read and Update.



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Nuke has kindly added two extra facilities to the forums Campsite Data Base.  

They are : Suitable for RV's / Large MH's ........ Yes or No

Access for RV's / Large MH's .......... Yes or No.

The addition of these facilities means that the owner of an RV or large MH can now search the data base for a suitable campsite in whatever country they wish.

There is now just one problem which is for the MHF members to enter the details of the sites they have stayed on onto the data base.

Could I also ask those members who have already entered sites to revisit their entry and edit in the new information, any additional information can be entered into the general information box......... see my entry Camping Javea Spain.

Thank You.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Mick_P said:


> Could I also ask those members who have already entered sites to revisit their entry and edit in the new information, any additional information can be entered into the general information box......... see my entry Camping Javea Spain.


Hi Mick,

will do so as time allows. And memory is still "fresh" enough. :wink:

However, being second in site entry statistics (and striving to be first  ), it may take a while.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Gerhard,

The MORE campsite entries made together with as much infromation on the site the better it is for ALL of us.


----------

